# What I eat



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

I've had a bad case of IBS now for 5 years. It took awhile but I came up with my safe diet.Here it is, and I'll admit it makes little sense.Baked Chicken w/ garlicMission corn chipsLettucecheddar cheesebananasYoplait yogurt custard stylesteakred delicious applescorn tortillasbreyers vanilla ice creamavocadosM&M candies with or without peanutssalmoncranberry sauce ( my newest addition )Ginger ale one glass a day max.thats about it. Always tring new items and challenging the old. latest failure, honey, and green tea. Got real sick with the honey. I gained back all 40 lbs I lost with this diet. before this restricted diet I was real sick, fevers , wieght loss, etc. the way I found this diet was with a logbook writing down what I eat every day, FOR TWO YEARS PLUS. Also most of the herbal stuff people rave about made me worse.


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

Your diet doesn't sound so weird. I have had IBS (both C and D) for almost 25 years. I once lived on Mochas, cigaretes, and red vines (licorce) for three months! About every third or fourth day I would have a "meal" which may be two scrambled eggs or a piece of toast! Needless to say I was thin and suffering. Currently I am mostly consuming rice, oatmeal, plain granola, beans and corn. Whatever works baby!Good luck!


----------



## Esther Story (Dec 11, 2001)

Hey loon, I laughed when I read what you said you use to live on. The thing is that I'm a coffee addict but gave up the smokes a couple of years ago. Stress has really been BAD lately and caused a lot of my IBS symptoms to triple in intensity...so started to smoke again because you never know what to eat. Well, the funny thing is that smokes, what are suppose to be a major trigger, don't hurt me at all. Besides the obvious dangers, they help me calm down and SETTLE my stomach...wierd, huh? Did they bother you?peanuttface


----------



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

I do the same. I go back to the safe foods for a day or, then try something new.I'm jealous though. I can't have the M&M's or the Ice Cream due to the sugar. That a crime, because Breyers Vanilla Bean is "the best", especially on Apple Pie.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I used to live on small salads and cottage cheese at work. At home, some pasta once in a while and crackers! I lost a lot of weight when I first got IBS. Now I eat too much just because I can!







peanut - where in Germany are you? My company is considering transfering me.smurf - how's the weather? moved from phx last year and I miss the heat!Ty


----------



## Esther Story (Dec 11, 2001)

Hey Ty --We're in west Germany about 30 minutes from the Luxembourg border. The region is called the Eifel region and it's wine country...YUMMMMM! The best wines in the world. Anyhoo, we're Air Force and there's a couple of bases here...WE LOVE IT!!! peanuttface


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Ever been to Berlin? That's where I'd most likely be transfered to.I've never been to that region of Germany (that I remember). We were in Naples for three years and traveled to Germany a lot. How long are you stationed there?Blair - sorry for deviating from your post!Ty


----------



## Esther Story (Dec 11, 2001)

Hey Ty,Nope, never been to Berlin. Favorite is Bavaria though. We're stationeed here for 4 but have been here for 2...hope to be here even longer though....loving it!!peanuttface


----------



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

Peanut - I spent 3 years in the Eifel region, stationed at Bitburg and Spandahlem.I could go for a nice Jager Schnitzel and some Auslese right now.Ty - It's a chilly 69 degrees (20 degrees Celsius) today. I don't know how we tolerate it.Sorry for going off topic-


----------



## Esther Story (Dec 11, 2001)

Smurf--What a small world, man! We're at Bitburg. Jager Schnitzel is my fave of all the "Schnitzes"







But I like Bacchus and sweet red Italian wines!! Auslese is good too, though. WIth IBS I have been steering clear of ALL German food, however. That stuff would KILL me. I'd be in the bathroom for days. We went to a Huge wine fest in September and I spent the entire time looking for bathrooms...the food was too much for me. peanuttface


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

Hey peanut...smokes don't bother me either...and I have had to recover from a number of surgeries and I don't think it really slowed down my progress there either.just got back from lunch - why in the heck does 1 cup of iceberg lettuce turn my gut into a blender????loon


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

peanut - yea, we'd love to be able to live in Germany. Glad you're enjoying it, even if you can't eat the food. My MIL is German, so this Christmas I get to make German food







Good thing hubby knows what to do.smurf - 69? That must be rough. My parents are heading down there over Christmas - luckies. Hubby and I briefly thought of going there for New Years and the Fiesta Bowl block party, but geeez, talk about spendy. Oh well. I just really miss good Mexican food.loon - ain't that weird? My dad has the toughest time understanding how a grapefruit will keep me doubled over in pain for three days, but spicy food doesn't affect me.







Silly how supposed healthy foods are so hard on our systems. Sure makes it difficult to eat right.Ty


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

LoonIceberg lettuce is definitely a 'no-no' for me! I have IBD & am seeing an accupuncturist. She said that all raw salads are very difficult to digest & that cooked veggies are better.Also, a friend who has IBS was told to have cooked foods, no salads with this condition.


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

Jupiter -I am having some luck with raw veggies by making them into pestos (blenderizing them). Something about them being broken down makes them much easier for me. I spread it on bread, crackers, or tortillas. Same goes for beans (garbonzos into hummus - black beans into dip). I experiment with spices too.I alternate between C and D, but am currently C dominate (used to be D dominate) so I really need my fiber.loon


----------



## harmonize (Sep 10, 2001)

Have any of you folks tried the specific carbohydrate diet? No starches, yeast, flours, soya and limited dairy and aweeteners? It works for many people. I can relate to many symptoms listed here and on this eating plan my symptoms virtually disappear! I know that all things don't work for everyone but its worth a try!


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

I've read nicotine is a treatment for Ulcerative Colitis, so nicotine may help IBS also?


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

HiNicotine patches may bring on remission in UC sufferers. I found this today: http://www.ccfa.org/medcentral/research/cl...al/nicotine.htm Not sure how it'd affect those with IBS though.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Hi BlairJust a quickie to say I'm a non smoker with UC & yesterday I tried the nicorette gum (full strength). It made me feel so ill for at least an hour! I reckon patches would bring on nausea all day so I wouldn't recommend this to anyone. Ugh I felt drugged & it wasn't pleasant.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

Jupiter, that gum is real strong and at full strength it must be way too much for your system. I used to smoke and still get dizzy when I smoke an occansional cigar or chew the gum. whether or not you will be able to tolerate the nicotine is somthing that others also have problems with when tring this threapy. Have you talked to your doctor about this? I will make a big guess and say the nicotine may work by shunting blood away from the capilaries of the skin. Cooling off the skin. That means the Colon too, but this is only a wild guess on my part.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

I quit the M&M's. Doing better. will be tring Coconut macaroons today. Hope it goes OK


----------



## Lizbec (Dec 20, 2001)

Reading this thread with great interest...I've been IBS-D for about 25 years, but I'd say my symptoms were usually mild, save the occasional more acute attack. I smoked for about 28 years. Doctors and consultants would nag at me to quit - partly for the ibs but also i'm asthmatic. OK - so last november - around 10 weeks ago - I quit smoking! Cold turkey! it was hard but I stuck at it. I waited with excitement for my ibs to improve - and guess what? It's been far, far worse than it has EVER been! I am virtually housebound! Luckily I'm no longer working because god only knows how I would cope! I actually feel quite angry - as if i've been conned. i've since made contact, via another website, with a lot of other ex-smokers with the same experience.Including a few people who weren't ibs at all...UNTIL they quit smoking!I have to say that I am strongly considering smoking again but I assume it's now too late - my gut is now badly irritated and cigarettes will make it even worse!GRRRRRRRRRR!!!!liz


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

Coconut macaroons and an IBS attack. bummer. they were good too.


----------



## wegnersar (Aug 5, 2001)

I suffer from IBS-C and smoked for a relatively short period of time. When I quit the fist time my IBS got worse and I started smoking again. Cigarettes were one of the things that got my bowels moving which makes sense considering nicotine has a stimulant effect. It helped me to taper off smoking slowly, up my intake of Citrocel, exercise, drink more water, all those things they tell you to do. Quitting the second time still made my IBS worse but nowhere near as unbearable as going cold turkey.


----------

